# Potty Training Question



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Giotto is now 4 months old and we've had him about 2 months. When we got him he was partially paper trained so we continued that and then started to train him outside. He has had great success with that but it really is entirely dependent upon me. I take him out at various intervals during the day and he always goes, but he will also go inside the house if nature calls and he's not outside. He gives no warning that it's about to happen. He doesn't go to the door, come to me, or bark. If I catch him circling or in the act I run him outside, but usually I find out after it happens. Sometimes it's only 30 minutes after he just peed outside. 

I guess what I am wondering is when I should expect (or teach) Giotto to give me a signal that he needs to go out, or if there is anything else I should be doing to teach him that he should only potty outside? Is he too young to make that connection?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*potty training*

Hi it is more difficult when they have been trained to do their business inside and outside. You have to reward him big time when he goes outside . Both verbally and with something he values treatwise and also play time. But never reprimand him if he does go inside. Try a bell on the door , this can be their signal and praise him when he rings it. Be patient but really fuss him up when he goes outside.


----------

